# Head pounding quest for consistent accuracy (In the correct place!)



## steveewonders (Dec 30, 2017)

For a long long time..... I have been coming to terms with what i describe as a *left-sided shot placements disorder*. It persists irregardless the frames i used, here is a story of how i am getting so near towards reversing this chronic disease. . .

I'm an aim shooter holding vertically (wondering who else does that). Right handed, both eyes open, anchor at jawbone. Sight with non-dominant eye(left), can't possibly be cross eye dominance. Shots would've gone right sided instead.

Thing is, these methods mostly work great when it did! When it didn't, it makes the same steady patterns on paper and anywhere else time after time. Just when i thought i did everything right, a big group of shots pool just to the left of my mark- nowhere else. How fantastic it would've been if that does not occur.

So i figured probing into the root causes myself. Diagnosis revealed the blunders I've been making unsuspectingly, either which leading towards these harrowing outcomes.

*Wrong anchor*- Sinking my draw hand into the left cheek.

*Terrible wrist habit of tilting fork towards the right*- That causes false sight alignments while steering pouch towards the right ever so slightly.

So i initiated immediate remedy and here's the result on the same paper. 




  








20180330 214856




__
steveewonders


__
Mar 30, 2018








Upon rectifications. these 3 shots immediately found its place one after another! Not desirably close, but that gave some optimism providing sound reasoning for what's been done correctly, what's not been, what's needing attention into. ^_^

Bearing these in mind, i'll dread seeing another shot heading towards the left again!!! 
:wacko:


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I would suggest focusing on the release, especially if you're going to use a face anchor. I think you're right that digging the hand into the face messes up the pouch alignment. 
Think about pointing the ammo at the target before the shot.


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

I do the same thing. No matter what slingshot I use.


----------



## The Norseman (Mar 5, 2018)

Really good job with diagnosing and working towards fixing the problem yourself!


----------



## steveewonders (Dec 30, 2017)

M.J said:


> I would suggest focusing on the release, especially if you're going to use a face anchor. I think you're right that digging the hand into the face messes up the pouch alignment.
> Think about pointing the ammo at the target before the shot.


I figured an equally distributed grip with quick firm release makes it clean launching. This too begs much attention and accountability for.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

M.J said:


> I would suggest focusing on the release, especially if you're going to use a face anchor. I think you're right that digging the hand into the face messes up the pouch alignment.
> Think about pointing the ammo at the target before the shot.


 Sound advise.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

steveewonders said:


> 20180330_214659.jpg
> For a long long time..... I have been coming to terms with what i describe as a *left-sided shot placements disorder*. It persists irregardless the frames i used, here is a story of how i am getting so near towards reversing this chronic disease. . .
> 
> I'm an aim shooter holding vertically (wondering who else does that). Right handed, both eyes open, anchor at jawbone. Sight with non-dominant eye(left), can't possibly be cross eye dominance. Shots would've gone right sided instead.
> ...


I feel your pain .. my issue is high and to the right shots. Really have think about my head DIRECTLY over the elastic and the anchor point with my index finger just touching my ear lobe. For me it's a matter of really paying attention to where my anchor point is and is it UNDER my dominant shooting eye. It is that simple yet I keep overlooking it.

I'm very much right eye dominant yet hold the sling in my right hand. I was for the longest time using tape over my right side shooting glasses but I really want to use the right eye for aiming, it is the stronger eye too. After many years I dropped the tape over my right eye shooting glasses thing and decided to get my form together and think about every shot, it is amazing you being off just a little can really put you off target down range. In reality I'm much more comfortable shooting now than I have been for years, it is all up to me to pay attention every shot !

wll


----------



## steveewonders (Dec 30, 2017)

wll said:


> I'm very much right eye dominant yet hold the sling in my right hand. I was for the longest time using tape over my right side shooting glasses but I really want to use the right eye for aiming, it is the stronger eye too. After many years I dropped the tape over my right eye shooting glasses thing and decided to get my form together and think about every shot, it is amazing you being off just a little can really put you off target down range. In reality I'm much more comfortable shooting now than I have been for years, it is all up to me to pay attention every shot !
> 
> wll


Its incredible so much effort is put into seeking the right formula. I'm pretty sure every successful hits is a taste of accomplishment, it becomes impossible to renounce chasing that success again.


----------

